

Why I Will Give 100% of My Book Earnings to Women in the Struggle - bfe
http://www.bhorowitz.com/why_i_will_give_100_of_my_book_earnings_to_women_in_the_struggle

======
bfe
Ben has a good idea here. More about the American Jewish World Service
campaign that he's supporting:

[http://webelieve.ajws.org](http://webelieve.ajws.org)

...and the related International Violence Against Women Act, currently
introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives:

[http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/query/F?c113:1:./temp/~c113A4Q...](http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/query/F?c113:1:./temp/~c113A4QoxH:e1300)

------
jgalt212
Answer: b/c I am an attention whore parading around as a V.C.

------
jpeg_hero
Why just the proceeds from his book?

Why not more?

------
Mz
I would suggest finding "pro" organizations to support as well, not just
"anti" organizations. Pro-education is a good one. Pro birth control is
another good one. At the moment, I don't recall the short list, but supporting
certain things that benefit "women" tends to a great deal for society as a
whole.

------
romanovcode
It's funny how you stated that you were so shocked and repulsed by slavery in
the 1600s that you started to _study_ it deeply.

Little that you know that now, in the 2010's there are more slaves than in
1600s. Also, you state that slavery is happening now and the victims are
women. I highly doubt that slaves in Pakistan, North Korea, Nigeria, Ethiopia,
Russia, Thailand, Congo, Myanmar, Bangladesh, ... are exclusively women.

Look, you did a good thing, but I'm just sayin'. If you do something good, why
not do it for all people irregardless of gender?

~~~
maceo
He's shockingly naive about forced labor. It's a shame that someone of his
stature could claim that slavery "ended."

Furthermore, although there's nothing wrong with AJWS, I question his choice
of charity given that there are so many non-profits whose sole goal is the
elimination of forced labor.

~~~
zeidrich
Slavery exists, but is not culturally accepted the same way as it used to be.
De Facto slaves exist, but a legitimate slave trade doesn't any more. You
couldn't buy a slave at an above-board auction, bring it home the the US, and
then exploit it.

However, women are exploited in lots of the moden world, and laws exist to
maintain these practices. Women are kept ignorant by national and religious
law. Marriage law often dictates a lower marriagable age for women than for
men. There's many areas where women are restricted from education by law.

You couldn't bring a purchased slave back to the US with everyone's knowledge
that you'd done so, and have them perform sexual favors and clean your house
for you.

You can go to the Philippines and pay to marry a young uneducated woman and
bring her home and introduce her to all of your friends. You can have her
perform sexual favors and clean your house for you.

It's currently culturally acceptable to do the latter because she's your wife,
and we have laws and rules that make that acceptable. If, on the other hand,
you were to tell everyone about the new slave you purchased, you wouldn't get
any pats on the back, instead you might get federal investigators at your
house.

Forced labour still exists, but it exists typically as a criminal and immoral
act. It exists in places where authority can't be exercised due to weak or
corrupt government. Generally laws exist to prevent it, but those laws can't
be upheld.

Discrimination against women exists in the open. Laws are in place which
enforce it. It's not just that laws exist that aren't being followed, it's
that laws exist that make it impossible to avoid. There are still places where
a child bride can try and escape their much senior "husband" and will be
caught and by law reunited. While a corrupt justice system might easily turn a
blind eye to slavery, there are corrupted laws that say that 14 year old girls
can legally be married. Not boys of course, they couldn't afford it at 14
anyways.

The issue isn't that forced labor still exists. Generally even where forced
labor exists, it's still at least nominally considered wrong. Murder is
generally considered wrong everywhere, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. But
there are still many many places that find the exploitation of women perfectly
acceptable if not necessary to maintain a stable society. This is the category
that slavery used to be in. Slavery still exists, but is now unacceptable.
Discrimination against women exists and is still very much tolerated if not
promoted and institutionalized.

------
Dewie
As long as you (general you) aren't giving money to things that are actively
harmful, you don't have to 'justify'[] what you give your money to. Sure, it
can be constructive to discuss what things should be focused on compared to
others. But I think it's silly when people judge others for trying to make a
positive impact in one area because they think that there are more pressing
issues.

[] Yeah, that was probably not the main intent in this case. You know what I
mean.

